#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός αμοιβών για αναθεώρηση οικοδομικής αδείας

## kostas alex

Φίλε Χάρη καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσπάθεια που έχεις κάνει.
Ήθελα να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση για το πρόγραμμα σου.
Πώς βγάζω τις αμοιβές για αναθεώρηση αδείας?
Σε ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

Το ερώτημα δεν αφορά το πρόγραμμά μου μόνο γι αυτό και δημιουργήθηκε νέο θέμα.
Χάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Προσδιόρισε όταν λες "αναθεώρηση" τι εννοείς, καθότι αναθεώρηση κάνεις και για παράταση ισχύος μιας οικοδομικής αδείας.

----------


## kostas alex

Σε μία οικοδομική άδεια του 2007, η οποία αυτή σήμερα έχει αποπερατωμένο σκελετό, θέλω να αλλάξω έναν όροφο. Δηλαδή στο 2ο όροφο από δύο διαμερίσματα θέλω να τα κάνω τρία. Όλα τα άλλα παραμένουν ίδια.

----------


## Xάρης

Άρα είναι αναθεώρηση για τροποποίηση της μελέτης.

Οι αμοιβές σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις υπολογίζονται ως ποσοστά των αντιστοίχων νομίμων αμοιβών.
Ποια είναι τα ποσοστά αυτά;
Καθορίζονται από τους εκάστοτε ελεγκτές της αρμόδιας πολεοδομίας.
Συνεπώς, θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σ' αυτούς για να τα ορίσουν.

Πχ εφόσον η μελέτη φέροντος οργανισμού δεν αλλάζει (δεν έχουμε αλλαγή φορτίων, χρήσης, κ.λπ.) το ποσοστό θα είναι 0%.

----------


## kostas alex

Δεν μπορεί να περάσει σαν ενημέρωση φακέλου για διαμερισματοποίηση?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αλλάζουν οι μελέτες: αρχιτεκτονική, πυροπροστασίας, ύδρευσης, αποχέτευσης, θέρμανσης, ηλεκτρολογικών κ.λπ.;

----------


## Xάρης

terry, πρόκειται για αναθεώρηση οικοδομικής άδειας η οποία δεν έχει θεωρηθεί. Μας λέει ο συνάδελφος ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο σκελετός μόνο αν καταλαβαίνω καλά.
Συνεπώς δεν πρόκειται για έκδοση νέας οικοδομικής άδειας διαρρύθμισης αλλά για αναθεώρηση για τροποποίηση της μελέτης όπου η διαδικασία είναι όπως ανέφερα προηγουμένως.

----------

Theo

----------


## kostas alex

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ.
terry και εσένα για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Χρησιμοποιούμε το κουμπάκι ευχαριστώ για εξοικονόμηση χώρου στο server ευχαριστώ

----------

